# Which one should I get?!



## crumblebum (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I finally earn enough to buy and run my dream car  ! Although I still don't earn enough to buy a new TT I can afford a 2nd hand one. However, buying used is proving to be a mine field  and I need a little help from guys in the know!

My first dilemma is this; do I buy a newer TT but with high milage (Upward of 65000 miles) or an older TT with fewer miles - both with full audi service history :? ? Also, I've been told that all 2wd TTs are imports - is this right? What should I look for and what should I run screaming from?

Any advice anyone can give me would be much appreciated!

Crumblebum xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum, lots of nice tt's for sale on here, if you do decide for a higher milage car ensure the timing belt has been done. 8)


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

crumblebum said:


> Also, I've been told that all 2wd TTs are imports - is this right?
> 
> Crumblebum xx


Hi Crumblebum, welcome

No, you can get a UK 150 Roadster and UK 180/190 Coupe in FWD (2wd)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## crumblebum (Nov 12, 2008)

Many thanks for all your advice. I'm picking up my 1.8 Quattro tomorrow! It's (obviously!) a stunning raven black with aniseed interior - can't sleep with the excitement! 

Crumble x


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum ... Good colour choice


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I am sure you will not be disappointed with it.
Don't forget to post up some pics as we all still love them!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome all early 2wd TTs are imports but also will be LHD


----------

